# coding EQ



## panache (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi,

Due to my F20 (with navigation professional NBT) had only the basic sound package, I replaced the factory speakers with Eton 100W - so actually upgraded my mids and added tweeters. The sound is already so much better, but I was wondering if I can further tweak the sounds by changing the EQ settings. Sadly I don't have any EQ configuration menu and saw in a coding cheat sheet that the EQ can be coded by changing 'FADER_EINSTELLUNG' to 'aktiv'. Does anyone one whether that will actually have an effect on the sound, or whether additional hardware e.g. an amp is needed?

Thanks!


----------



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

I think an amp is needed as far as I know


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Amp is needed for better SQ. However give this a try and see if SQ improved. It did for me before.

3002 - Audio_TUNER_TRAFFIC
AUDIO_SYSTEM_VAR - Change from Variant2 to Variant1



panache said:


> Hi,
> 
> Due to my F20 (with navigation professional NBT) had only the basic sound package, I replaced the factory speakers with Eton 100W - so actually upgraded my mids and added tweeters. The sound is already so much better, but I was wondering if I can further tweak the sounds by changing the EQ settings. Sadly I don't have any EQ configuration menu and saw in a coding cheat sheet that the EQ can be coded by changing 'FADER_EINSTELLUNG' to 'aktiv'. Does anyone one whether that will actually have an effect on the sound, or whether additional hardware e.g. an amp is needed?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## nürburgring1 (Jul 18, 2015)

OP, did this affect your sound? I was curious about this as well.


----------



## spatter72310 (Jun 12, 2014)

vithy said:


> Amp is needed for better SQ. However give this a try and see if SQ improved. It did for me before.
> 
> 3002 - Audio_TUNER_TRAFFIC
> AUDIO_SYSTEM_VAR - Change from Variant2 to Variant1


thank you very much


----------



## panache (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks vithy. I gonna try your settings soon.


----------

